# what makes soap creamy?



## scrubbie (Apr 7, 2012)

i was wondering what makes a soap creamy? what would one add?


----------



## Genny (Apr 7, 2012)

Oils high in Palmitic, Stearic & Ricinoleic help make a creamy bar.  Like Palm oil, Coffee Bean Oil, Kokuum Butter, Shea Butter, Castor Oil, etc.

But you want to decrease oils/butters that are high in lauric & myristic (which create more bubbles) like Palm Kernel Oil, Coconut Oil, Babassu, etc.

Also, plain olive oil soap is creamy after a very nice long cure.

You can also add milk in place of water for a nice creamy bar.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 7, 2012)

I really like using heavy cream in my soaps.   I don't know what it is about it that makes lather more creamy (no pun intended)    There might be something about milk, or it could be the higher super fat,  but IMO it sure adds something to the lather.


----------



## Yvonne (Apr 7, 2012)

Goat milk, coconut milk, almond milk, half and half and as was said above some oils. I made creamy soap with coconut milk, so lovely. Well i add honey sometimes, egg yolk, hope it helps


----------



## Padamae (Apr 7, 2012)

I really love my milk soaps. I have not tried cream.yet. LOL we had baby pigs today if her milk comes.in.I might try a small batch of pig milk soap. I love my pig. Her name is bunny I bottle feed her and she is so sweet.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Apr 7, 2012)

Along the same lines- Yogurt is amazing in soap and so is Buttermilk. 

Oils that lend the creamy factor as someone posted above. My favorites are Cocoa and Shea for that.

Sometimes- it's the synergy of all your oils together once your recipe is formulated that can make a creamy bar without even trying.


----------



## Yvonne (Apr 7, 2012)

Padamae said:
			
		

> I really love my milk soaps. I have not tried cream.yet. LOL we had baby pigs today if her milk comes.in.I might try a small batch of pig milk soap. I love my pig. Her name is bunny I bottle feed her and she is so sweet.


It might be fun, let us know how it went


----------



## Padamae (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I will not be making pig milk soap.  momma is not producing and it is bottle feeding every four hours for 5 newborns.  There for a while we thought we were gonna loose my momma pig. She is fine after a trip to the vet to pick up shots. She birthed two more that we thought were stuck. And they are doing great. But the vet gave us shots that we were to give bunny every four hours to get  her m
ilk started it just didn't work.  I am glad bunny didn't necesar a c-section it being Easter weekend I couldn't find a surgeon that would come.in to see her. She was exhausted after giving birth for 6 hours. As most of you can imgaine. But we mixxed b12 in.with the shots and she is back to her normal self. The babies we moved to our reptile room they need to be kept at 90 degrees it will be 2 more days till they can hold thier own temperature. But bunny doesn't seem to be searching for her babies. Since she was bottle fed maybe she just understand we are doing what she cannot.


----------



## Genny (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new piggies   Looks like Bunny wanted to give you Easter presents just like the Easter Bunny.


----------



## lsg (Apr 9, 2012)

ToniD said:
			
		

> I really like using heavy cream in my soaps.   I don't know what it is about it that makes lather more creamy (no pun intended)    There might be something about milk, or it could be the higher super fat,  but IMO it sure adds something to the lather.


I like adding cream also.


----------



## dryalligator (Apr 9, 2012)

:!: 

Do you have to freeze cream, half n half like you do with goats milk?  I want to try a recipe soon.


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2012)

You don't "have" to freeze milk. Some soapers just prefer to.  So, no, it's not necessary to freeze cream unless you find it easier to work with it that way.


----------

